# Lightroom 3 US$ 150 at B&H Photo



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Lightroom 3 is currently on sale at B&H Photo for US$ 150. October 4 only.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Todd said:


> Lightroom 3 is currently on sale at B&H Photo for US$ 150. October 4 only.


Out of stock... $299 price tag


----------



## jacob.maclean (Oct 22, 2011)

what's the shipping like to canada?


----------

